# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κοτομπουκίτσες.

## ringneck

μετά από τις στεναχώριες έρχονται και οι χαρες..
χτες το πρωί γίναμε πολύτεκνοι!! :Jumping0044:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Jumping0044:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Jumping0044: 
 γεμίσαμε κότομπουκίτσες.. ζουζούνια τρελα  :Happy: 
αυτά με το σκουφάκι είναι "πολονεζακια" και τα αλλα είναι διασταύρωση "πολονεζου" με αβγοπαραγωγής κόκκινες και άσπρες

----------


## Soulaki

Τι τελεια μωρακια ειναι αυτα?
Ολα για φαγωμα, και ζουλιγμα....... :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:

----------


## Manostyro

Να τα χαίρεσαι!! Και εγώ θα βάλλω κλωσσομηχανή σε 10 μέρες.Τι ράτσα είναι τα κοτοπουλάκια;

----------


## nikolaslo

Χαμος χαμος πολυ ομορφα μικρουλια.
Τωρα αυτα τι τα ταιζεις?

----------


## Cristina

Τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές;;!!!!! Αμάν....θελω και εγω!!! Έχω τρελη αδυναμία στα κοτοπουλάκια, στις κοτες γενικά!!! Υπέροχα πλασματακια!!!
Τα πολονεζακια είναι τόσο κομικα!!!  Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## ringneck

> Να τα χαίρεσαι!! Και εγώ θα βάλλω κλωσσομηχανή σε 10 μέρες.Τι ράτσα είναι τα κοτοπουλάκια;




τα μισά polish x polish
τα αλλα μισά polish x υβρίδια αυγόπαραγωγής






> Χαμος χαμος πολυ ομορφα μικρουλια.
> Τωρα αυτα τι τα ταιζεις?



αβγουλάκια λιωμένα και φύραμα ανάπτυξης

----------


## Ariadni

Ουαου!! Τι ομορφα πλασματακια ειναι αυτα;; Τοσο γλυκουλικα κι αυτα τα σκουφακια τρελα! Να τα χαιρεστε!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Σπυρο !!!


.... οταν ειδα τον τιτλο μεχρι να δω οτι ειναι στην ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης .... ψιλοπαγωσα χαχαχαχα

----------


## xrisam

Τρελαίνομαι, τι γλυκά κουκλακια κοτομπουρεκάκια!!!

----------


## ringneck

μπουκίτσες no 2  :Happy: 


ξεκίνησα με 30 αβγουλάκια  τα φύλαγα σε ψυγειάκι π έπιανε 12-16 βαθμούς

είχαμε 5 άσπορα και μερικά π σταμάτησε η ανάπτυξη γύρο στη 4 & 18 μέρα.. και 2 πολύ πρόωρα π ακόμα είναι μέσα στη μηχανή αλλα δεν ξέρω αν τα καταφέρουν..



μέρα 18τα ξαπλώσαμε για να πάρουν θέσεις τα μικρά


μέρα 20 και έσκασαν τα πρώτα αβγουλάκια!
μετά από λίγες ώρες..


στεγνώσανε και μεταφορά στο θερμοθάλαμο μέχρι να "πουπουλιασουν" λίγο

----------


## Cristina

Σπύρο, να τις  χαίρεσαι τις γλυκές μπαλίτσες!!! 
Τα λατρεύω τα κοτοπουλάκια! Μου θυμίζουν τις πολύ ωραίες μέρες που τις περνούσα στους παππούδες μου στο χωριό! 
Τόσο πολύ μου αρέσουν που είχα και μέσα στο διαμέρισμα 2 κλωσόπουλα!  :Happy:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανεμορφα τρελενομαι για ζωα φαρμας.Κριμα που μενω σε πολη και διαμερισμα.Να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## ringneck

> Πανεμορφα τρελενομαι για ζωα φαρμας.Κριμα που μενω σε πολη και διαμερισμα.Να τα χαιρεσαι


 ορτύκακια...
κάνουν k για το μπαλκόνι  :wink:  :wink: 





> Σπύρο, να τις  χαίρεσαι τις γλυκές μπαλίτσες!!! 
> Τα λατρεύω τα κοτοπουλάκια! Μου θυμίζουν τις πολύ ωραίες μέρες που τις περνούσα στους παππούδες μου στο χωριό! 
> Τόσο πολύ μου αρέσουν που είχα και μέσα στο διαμέρισμα 2 κλωσόπουλα!



k εγώ χριστίνα 1 χρόνο τώρα π ασχολούμαι με κοτοπουλάκια πολλές φορες μ έχουν πάει πίσω στα παιδικά μ χρονια..βεβαια τότε μαρτυρούσαν τα καημένα ..τώρα όμως τα προσέχω όπως προσέχω k τα παπαγαλινια μ

θα σ πρότεινα k εσένα όπως k σ όλους εδώ στη παρέα ότι τα ορτύκια είναι μια καλή λύση για οποιον ενδιαφέρεται για φρέσκα αβγουλάκια k μένουν σε πόλη
και είναι πιο θρεπτικά k από τς κότας k νομίζω ότι δεν κάνουν τόση φασαρία για να ενοχλούν γείτονες κτλ...

----------


## Cristina

Τα τρώω τα αυγά από ορτύκι,δεν βρίσκω στην γεύση κάτι διαφορετικό απ' αυτά της κότας και είναι πιο θρεπτικά. Μην νομίζεις, θα έπαιρνα και ορτυκακια στο μπαλκόνι, αλλά δεν συμφωνούν οι υπόλοιποι στο σπίτι! 
Πως είναι οι κουτούλες οι " πολωνεζικες" όταν μεγαλώνουν; Παραμένει ή κώμη στο κεφάλακι;

----------


## Cristina

Καλά,Σπυρο, δεν παίζεσαι! Τι ράτσες έχεις;... Και εγώ θεωρουσα τα silky κάτι το ιδιαίτερο... Είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακά και τα araucana! Ή αυλή σου με τα κοτόπουλα θα είναι σαν διαγωνισμό ομορφιάς! Μπράβο σου!!! Σε ζηλεύω!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τετοια λεγε μου να παρω ορτυκια ::

----------


## ringneck

> Καλά,Σπυρο, δεν παίζεσαι! Τι ράτσες έχεις;... Και εγώ θεωρουσα τα silky κάτι το ιδιαίτερο... Είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακά και τα araucana! Ή αυλή σου με τα κοτόπουλα θα είναι σαν διαγωνισμό ομορφιάς! Μπράβο σου!!! Σε ζηλεύω!



πέμπτη η παρασκευή θα σ ανεβάσω photos εδώ να δεις... :Happy: 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Soulaki

Καλά, ειναι υπέροχα, ολα τους.....να τα χαίρεσαι...εισαι πολυ τυχερός...εχεις και τα φρέσκα σου αυγουλακια.......

----------


## ringneck

πολωνεζακιααααααααα

κοιτάξτε εδώ στυλάκι το μούτρο αχααχχαχαχααχαχ

----------


## Cristina

Μοντελάκι σκέτο!!! Το απόλυτο μαναρι!!!! Φτου φτου σκόρδα!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σα να φορά γουνινο σκούφο! Μεγάλα έχεις;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

> πολωνεζακιααααααααα
> 
> κοιτάξτε εδώ στυλάκι το μούτρο αχααχχαχαχααχαχ


πρωτη φοαρα βλεπω τοσο ομορφο κοτοπουλακι.......με το καπελακι του, ειναι γλυκα.......μπαλιτσα, χνουδωτη.

----------

